# Grower's cup Coffee Brewer



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

Anyone else tried one of these yet?

http://www.growerscup.com/ko/

A portable coffee brewer that weighs 50grams!! Pretty cool if you are into lightweight walking/backpacking. Is contains 26g of single estate ground coffee (so the brew bag is 24 grams!!)- mine was Nicaragua (fair trade organic). Not bad. The makers claim it is like a french press - it isn't, its actually a filter/ drip system. You pour in 500ml of water and wait 5-8 mins depending on strength. The best bit once used I reckon you could put your own coffee in and reuse it. Not what the manufacturers would wish! I will be taking mine on my next walking trip. It only costs a few quid - available on amazon but I got mine at Go Outdoors.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's even better in English!

http://www.growerscup.com/eng/http://www.growerscup.com/eng/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Freshly ground'' lol

Interesting idea


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried a few variations in Vienna last year at the SCAE World of Coffee event. Not a new idea by any means but some surprisingly good results.


----------

